

In New Military, Data Overload Can Be Deadly - ssclafani
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/01/17/technology/17brain.html

======
keeronmarc
Sounds Like a good and bad issue. It's good to have so much rich data, and
then to not be able to synthesize and use the data is tough.

With our generation of data mining and aggregation, you could approach it by
using a data aggregation feed, similar to feedburner, with a "smart" priority
system. So think of it as a small version of a secretary. The higher up the
command call or person you talk to, the default feed is seen first. You can
arrange the importance in your settings.

The other way to improve massive data overload, is through visualization of
data, much like www.bundle.com did with our consumer data from the government
quarterly reports. Visual data streams would allow soldiers to effectively
understand the threats and process more data efficiently in "chunks" rather
than through reports.

